# What time does your Golden go to sleep at night in the winter months?



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Our Maizie is 16 months old now and our first Golden. It seems she's falling asleep by about 6:30 pm and is out for the night. Just wondering if other goldens go sound asleep this early when the days are shorter during the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope...my dogs fall asleep every night at the exact same time year 'round. Lucy is asleep by 8 and Chance is asleep by 8:30 to 9. I usually go to bed between 1 and 2 so I wake Chance up to go potty one last time, but there is no waking up Lucy at all. She's out for the night...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie usually goes out for the night when ever I put him in his crate. Usually about 10:00. He takes a couple cat naps in the evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

If Tayla is out of her crate she is perpetual motion. I put her in her crate between 9:30 and 10:00. She may be awake until we go to bed at 10:30 or 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, Maizie must have a huge bladder, lol. 
I take my boys out around nine in the evening for their last walk, they usually settle down after that. This is regardless of the season.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben naps off and on all evening, but he doesn't go to his bed until after our walk at 11:00 and usually not until we go to bed around 1:00. He doesn't wake up until 9:30 or so, most days, sometimes later if we sleep really late.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I must have a really lazy dog...I take Chaya out around 6pm for her last potty, and she pretty much sleeps until the morning. She'll follow us around while we're still up, but falls asleep immediately once she's repositioned. Sometimes if we're being too loud and annoying, she puts herself to sleep for the night in our bedroom! And this is both summer and winter....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My MacKenzie sleeps very hard. I can actually carry her while she is sleeping, and she won't wake up. Now that you mention it she has been falling asleep earlier, maybe before 8:00. She plays very hard during the day too.

Brady is a night owl, and stays up with me.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Since the clocks went back,all of us have been going to bed,any where from 6:30, to 7:30.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

no matter what time of year my two they seem to want to go to bed at 1030. they give me that look around 1020 that says I'm going outside one last time and then it's bed time mom! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teebomus (Jun 3, 2012)

pretty much 8:30 same as the kids


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Last potty break is around 9:00 pm and then to bed. Everyone is ready since we get up at 4 am. Hubby off to work @ 4:45 and I'm off to work @ 6:00. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt goes to be when we do. During the week around 9:30 p.m. And on the weekend........late


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Last little walk is between 7 and 8 pm. Then we all settle down for the night. We're early birds, up anytime after 6.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Libbie goes to bed pretty much the same time now as she did in the summer. She starts getting really lazy and sleepy around 8 - 8:30. Usually that's when I take her out for a last pee break and then she's in bed by about 9:00 ish. She's so funny. If i'm busy, she'll come and stare at me and whine and go to her crate. She's telling me "mom, it's bedtime!".


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

The time change throws my dog off. In fact in throws me off too.
He is ready between 8:00 or 8:30 and he wants us to go to bed now. Too early for me. We struggle in a game of will. He persists, strategizes and charms. He wins! I cave. Someday he will get the bed and I will get the crate.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Door said:


> ... He wins! I cave. Someday he will get the bed and I will get the crate.


One more reason not to have a crate.  

Rose goes to "bed" when I get in bed. Around 10:30pm. She sleeps until we wake up. During the week it is 5:30am weekends around 7am. 
Her "bed" is under my nightstand. She roams between the bedrooms and sometimes she would get in her bed but she always ends up under the nightstand. Not sure how I am to accommodate that as she gets bigger. She is 6 months now.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup Sierra gives a groan about 8:30 -9:00 no matter what time of the year,that's the signal to go to bed, we are up about 4:30 AM for a walk and breakfast so I can be out the door for work by about 6:30. sleep in about an hour on weekends. I think Lance could sleep a couple hours more if I let him.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

chester has his last potty break at 10-10:30 then usually goes to bed around 11ish sometimes even earlier. he wont go to bed unless im in bed. he such a mama's boy, and if i move while hes sleeping he gets right up. hes a very light sleeper, im hoping it changes once he's older.


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353 (Dec 18, 2012)

Roran follows my wife into the bedroom around 830 or 9 she's a nurse so up early. He would start sleeping in the living room as early as 8 once the 2 year old is put to bed and no longer "playing" with him


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

My dogs go to bed around 10pm and wake up around 7am. They do not go out at all during the night.


----------



## BlueChopper (Apr 15, 2013)

They all fall asleep around 9:00 pm.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan stays up until I go to sleep, usually around midnight.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley goes to sleep around 8 pm. He stills sleeps downstairs in his crate. He gets up around 6:30 am.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't noticed a difference in Walnut. 

Whether it's winter or summer, he still goes to sleep when we go to sleep. As long as we're awake, he's awake. If one of us goes to bed, he'll stay up until either myself or my wife goes to bed as well. 

whattagoof.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

Lady puts herself to be it seems now....around 8 when things have been quiet for about an hour. (kids go down at 7) she usually goes out to her crate and goes to bed!!!! Up until lately ( we started walking more and running more lately) she went whenever we did but now she's done for by 8 especially nights we walk/run lol.


----------



## hannahwdel2101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kie usually gets put in her crate at 7 and Bear will go to sleep next to her crate at usually 8 or 9


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Diego and Ginger usually go to bed around 7:30-8. Our last walks are around 4-5, so after that they eat dinner, and then they're satisfied for the night.


----------

